# Fahrgemeinschaften aus Nordhessen



## Flamingonuss (4. Juli 2012)

Servus,

ich bin an Fahrgemeinschaften aus Nordhessen interessiert, dabei gehts mir vor allem aber um gemeinsames Autofahren/teilen etwa nach Willingen/Winterberg/Braunlage/...

So 9h mit dem Zug nach Thale für den Hexenstieg, das muss ja nun nicht sein


----------



## Franz Ferdinand (5. Juli 2012)

Bitte bei der Onlinepetition Teilnehmen!

Unter:
http://openpetition.de/petition/onl...iker-gegen-ein-bikeverbot-in-hessens-waeldern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

